# WTB: RT3 Plow Frame with pump



## DarrenR (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm searching for a Boss RT3 Smart Hitch 2 Snowplow Frame with pump and complete electronics.
V-Plow or Straight Blade. Preferably an 8FT+ plow.
I'm not interested in the plow itself so it can be rusted, all twisted up, or even missing.
I don't need the left and right cylinders either but would like the hoses to be intact.
I would like the frame to be in decent shape.

Please let me know if you have one or know of any for sale. Thanks


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

DarrenR said:


> I'm searching for a Boss RT3 Smart Hitch 2 Snowplow Frame with pump and complete electronics.
> V-Plow or Straight Blade. Preferably an 8FT+ plow.
> I'm not interested in the plow itself so it can be rusted, all twisted up, or even missing.
> I don't need the left and right cylinders either but would like the hoses to be intact.
> ...


I have a bare frame, nothing in it, brand new sitting in the shop.


----------



## DarrenR (Apr 10, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I have a bare frame, nothing in it, brand new sitting in the shop.


I'm really looking for something that has the pump and all electronics. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## DarrenR (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm still searching for one. Please help.


----------



## aggie1978 (Aug 6, 2018)

Where are you located?


----------



## DarrenR (Apr 10, 2018)

Central Wisconsin. I found one. Sorry for not posting an update.


----------

